# Charlie's Custom Strings And Super Tuning:For Archers Who Demand The Best



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## drsm720093 (Sep 21, 2010)

how much is a super tune on pse freak


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello it depends we usually do string and cable sets plus tuning for 150.00 if you just need the super tune it's 75.00. Without string sets thanks.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Best string and cables ive ever seen. If u want the best look no further.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## pa_archer (Dec 11, 2005)

Bump for a great set of strings and cables.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

TtT


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

PM sent Again


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

do you build string-sets out of 8190...?


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello we use all 452 x thanks


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Hunting season is just around the corner. Get your bow ready to rock with top quality string and cables and a supertune from CPS. Pick up speed and forget about twisting your peep when that buck steps into range...your peep will be straight!

As we get closer to the hunting seasons our wait time will increase due to so many bows coming in, so beat the rush. We thank each of you that have sent bows and purchased strings and look forward to helping you out again in the future. Please feel free to post pictures and tell everyone about our strings and service!


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Charlie's strings are VERY good. NO peep rotation. Excellent quality and fit.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

What is your turn around time.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Right now were at 3 days turn around thanks


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

TtT


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking for super tune on a hoyt looking for target tune,


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

How good are you with Elites like the gt500 ?


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

I would say great send me a pm let me know what's going on with it


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

What kind of Hoyt do you need the tune on? Shotime


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

PM sent my friend


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

You have a PM


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Lets see some pics of your string and maybe some number that you have got after you had tuned the bow.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello MICCOX we have pics posted in the at archery mall section check them out thanks.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Where are the pics.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

**Now Introducing Charlie's Custom Strings-For Archers Who Demand The Best**
We are pleased to finally bring Charlie's Custom Bowstrings to the archery talk community. Charlie has been building championship winning string and cables for over 10 years. Due to the overwhelming popularity of his work in the area we have decided to branch out and offer this service to all of you. Our string sets have zero creep and zero rotation. All bow strings will be 452X and Halo serving with your choice of 2 colors. More than 2 colors or any custom configuration can be special ordered by phone or email.

Pricing is as follows: Complete String and Cable Set Shipped to your door (Complete with USPS Priority Mail Shipping) - 85.00

Upgrades Available:
All Mathews Monsters and other 4&5 Piece Sets- Add 25.00
Speed Nocks with Shrink Wrap- Add 10.00
Shoot thru Systems- Add 45.00
More than 2 Colors- Add 15.00


We can offer just about any service that you may be looking for out of our full service pro shop. Please contact us to ask about Charlie's Super Tuning Service that includes a new string and cable set as well as a complete tune of your bow, offering gains as much as 10 FPS over your current set-up. Service will include paper tuning, chronographing, sight tapes, 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment, and sight in at 20 yds.

Please call or email Charlie at:
(814) 427-5230 T-F 1:00-8:00 PM Sat 9-3 PM Closed Sunday and Monday
Email: [email protected] m

Charlie is an accomplished shooter and national champion and has been shooting his own string and cables and tuning his bows for many years. Don’t miss out on an opportunity to raise your game and get your rig shooting at its best contact Charlie today!
Attached Images


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

for later


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt for the best strings u can buy.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where are you located at.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Central Pennsylvania


----------



## A_LOTA_NOTA (Dec 15, 2012)

What does a "super tune" entail? I have heard of tuning a bow but never a super tune.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Where are you in pa.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

We are in Punxsutawney


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CharliesStrings said:


> We are in Punxsutawney


Cool not far from me I will give you a call tomorrow


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

That sounds good


----------



## A_LOTA_NOTA (Dec 15, 2012)

A_LOTA_NOTA said:


> What does a "super tune" entail? I have heard of tuning a bow but never a super tune.


No reply?


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

We can offer just about any service that you may be looking for out of our full service pro shop. Please contact us to ask about Charlie's Super Tuning Service that includes a new string and cable set as well as a complete tune of your bow, offering gains as much as 10 FPS over your current set-up. Service will include paper tuning, chronographing, sight tapes, 2nd and 3rd axis adjustment, and sight in at 20 yds.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck to everyone shooting Charlie's Strings at Lancaster this weekend.


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CharliesStrings (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------

